# Farécla G3 vs. The WORLD!!



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

quick question;

how good are the *Farécla G3* products?

from my understanding they are a strictly professionals only manufacturer gone Retail...

could they be the best in the business?

is their version of SPR better than AutoGlym's?

is their Turbo Detailer more advanced then Maguiars Rapid?

i have just bought their Super paste WAX and it is awesome!! and SO easy to use!

do we have a new champion?.....

do the have something with a matt dashboard finish?... (i also need soemthing to clean my interior with!)

over to you Detailers of the World :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

G3 products are really great,DETOX is a must have,
the paint cleanser is very good,try it.
im going for the supergloss paste wax next,saw some very good reviews here.


----------



## Farécla Trade (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!
Just to clarify that Farécla Products owns both the Mer and G3 Formula brands, both of which are retail brands. These complement Farécla's trade products for body shops which are sold under the Farécla brand.
Hope that's clear!


----------



## Farécla Trade (Apr 14, 2011)

alfatronics said:


> quick question;
> 
> how good are the *Farécla G3* products?
> 
> ...


Hi
You can use G3 Turbo Detailer on interior plastics but *don't* spray it on the steering wheel, gear knob or pedals!


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

Some good comments...

Dare anyone create a league table of brands?..

For example...

1: autoglym
2: Meguiars 
3: farecla g3
4: ???


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

alfatronics said:


> Some good comments...
> 
> Dare anyone create a league table of brands?..
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

Who are the top dogs?...


----------



## Adam Cator (Apr 22, 2012)

I have used the g3 scratch remover and the g10 finishing compound and i must say its awesome stuff.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

alfatronics said:


> Who are the top dogs?...


Would be keen to find out as well :speechles


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Farecla will always rank high in my eyes, I've been using there products as long as I've been doing this and will do so for many years to come, they've never failed me in any given situation.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

The top dogs ?? Very subjective and is pretty much the same in any sphere

Choose your own top dogs

Who ever you like and get good results with for your budget !


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I got their range (Detox, Paint renovator,Scratch remover,Liquid wax and waffle pads) through a trade on a whim and I'm really glad I did. The products are straight forward and easy to use which is ideal when you're in a rush, but also have scope for machine use etc so very diverse. The Supergloss paste wax is now among my favourites :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Top dogs quite a name; all products are good when used correctly, everyone has a product they get on with, the problem is we have too much choice on the market, so makes it very competitive.

Would have been better thread of peoples opinions on products, which ones work for you, and why; breaks it down and will be more flowing this thread; this thread is making me think who's the Top dog on the manufacture name and fame.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

alfatronics said:


> Who are the top dogs?...


According to Her Maj. Pembroke Corgis have it by a short head.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

There is a reason most bodyshops use Farecla, there stuff is some of the best on the market. I've been using it for years while working in a bodyshop, now use it at home too.
Never fails me.


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

I have used mostly AG products, and they have never failed me, but there are probably better products out there.

Too many people jump on the bandwagon of a product and think is the dogs dangles and god forbid if you try to "diss" it.

My local bodyshop uses Farecla and AG, and the quality that comes out of his workshop are 1st class.

Find a product you like and stick with it, until you find something better.


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

ive got very fine scratches all over and swirls.......again very fine all over my car, basically if im standing 2 feet away(just to give you an idea) the car looks spotless ! close up inspection sees swirls lots of fine scratches.......i was going get meguiars ultimate compound........then finish off with meguiars number 16 wax.

is that ok or is the g3 better stuff?

car is very shiny tidy looking Phantom black audi.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

What pads do people use for G3 and G10? and are the two combined in separate stages good enough for a two stage machine finish or is there an in-between polish used too?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Old skool or what....
Kev there are easier ways to do the job mate.
That said the G range is dependable and you just know what it can do. I think IIRC there is a new one out g13 or something which is the step between g10 and finishing paste but you would have to look into that


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Its just I got a bottle of g3 and g10 and never really used it, I use the 3 stage 3m green yellow and blue lids.

Just wondered if the G products were worth a try


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh yeah you have to get them. Many of us "old timers" cut out teeth on single stage celly with a 14"lambswool head on a single speed ( stupidly fast) rotates that make the silverlines feel lightweight. You just keep going with g3 until you get to a level that your happy with ( experience pksys a part after a while) then refine it down. If it stsrts trying out flick some water at it and keep going.
Heads look at the gmops or a hex logic yellow through orange


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Pretty sure I have a new G-Mop some where in my shed!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Chuck it in a bucket of water. Bang it on and soon it up on high revs first then keep the pad AND panel misted with clean water. It will last longer and won't fly into a million bits


----------



## Andre (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I try to understand the difference between Farecla compounds and types, and I stuck on a silly problem for those who know the answer
How do I identify different types of paints on a car: medium solids paint or high solids paint?
By now, I found out thanks to Google that medium solids has less colour pigment in the paint than high solids, and it is sprayed different
But as a good detailer I want to be, I have to recognize which type of paint the car has, in order to use the most suitable compound


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

Andre Services said:


> Hello everyone,
> I try to understand the difference between Farecla compounds and types, and I stuck on a silly problem for those who know the answer
> How do I identify different types of paints on a car: medium solids paint or high solids paint?
> By now, I found out thanks to Google that medium solids has less colour pigment in the paint than high solids, and it is sprayed different
> But as a good detailer I want to be, I have to recognize which type of paint the car has, in order to use the most suitable compound


As a n00b, questions like this on here always puzzle me, if the paintwork is topped by a clear coat, why should the make up of the paint below the clear coat make any difference? Genuine question, not directed at you Andre personally as I see this sort of Q a lot and always wonder.
Thanks for any enlightenment


----------



## Andre (Jan 14, 2016)

ShiningWit said:


> As a n00b, questions like this on here always puzzle me, if the paintwork is topped by a clear coat, why should the make up of the paint below the clear coat make any difference? Genuine question, not directed at you Andre personally as I see this sort of Q a lot and always wonder.
> Thanks for any enlightenment


I had that 'why' as well, but give up after Google didn't return me a satisfy answer.
After a look on Farecla's items on their website,on some compound descriptions they recommend to be used on HS paints or MS paints.
I searched what HS and MS paints mean and I end up with that silly question :wall:


----------

